# Another drawing(backless dress girl)



## Sarah (Mar 4, 2013)

Feedback appreciated.
Fuzzy due to camera


----------



## Sarah (Mar 4, 2013)

Do you guys speak engish by any chance?


----------



## Sarah (Mar 4, 2013)

I only speak English.


----------



## Sarah (Mar 4, 2013)

Englishhhhh.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

I am so sorry you have had to deal with that Sarah. We are dealing with some very persistant spammers. We are trying to keep up with them! 

I like your drawing - very nice! Welcome to the group - lol, though probably not the reception you were hoping for, there are wonderful artists here.


----------



## Sarah (Mar 4, 2013)

Its no problem! I couldn't understand them anyway haha. Thank you, means a lot! I can see there are many great artists here. Thank you for the welcome


----------

